

The Rise and Fall of Thinking Machines: a doomed-yet-brilliant start-up - andreyf
http://www.inc.com/magazine/19950915/2622_Printer_Friendly.html

======
anescient
I have a few friends who've done time here: <http://www.imagination-
engines.com/>

From what I understand, though, that's an almost totally crackpot operation.

